
John Carmack explains VR at 5 different levels [video] - Jun8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akveRNY6Ulw&list=PLibNZv5Zd0dyCoQ6f4pdXUFnpAIlKgm3N
======
Jun8
If you like this video, watch the other 5, too, esp. the ones about quantum
computing and on CRISPR are great. I find the challenge taken on in these
videos fascinating. Too bad they haven't posted new ones lately. I would love
to see a channel like this with other topics, e.g. string theory, how stock
market works, etc.

There are other great learning channels that summarize complex topics, e.g.
Kurzgesagt, 3Blue1Brown, but the multi-level approach is what makes these so
interesting.

